# Taurus 608 ?



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

I've been thinking of adding a wheel gun to the collection and I like the looks of the 608. 4", .357, 8 shot, ported...what's not to like, right? Anyone got one? What do you think about it?


----------



## Torkwrench (Jan 19, 2009)

I own a Taurus Tracker 627 in the .357mag. with the 4 inch barrell. I installed a set of Hogue Monogrips because I didn't care for the Ribber grips. To sum it up, it's probably the most accurate gun I have. It's the 7 shot revolver in a matte finish. It's definately a beast! The gun shoots flawlessly and dead on. I usually carry it when I go camping or so forth. I highly reccomend the gun.


----------



## BigSkiff (Mar 6, 2009)

cruzthepug said:


> I've been thinking of adding a wheel gun to the collection and I like the looks of the 608. 4", .357, 8 shot, ported...what's not to like, right? Anyone got one? What do you think about it?


I bought my 608 about a year ago. I added a set of Houge Custom wood grips to it. It's a pleasure to shoot. The porting really hold the muzzle down well. The S/A trigger is very sweet and crisp. The D/A trigger could use a bit of a tune up. It's not bad, but with just a little work it could be a whole lot better. I've been told by a couple of other 608 owners that a Wolf spring kit does wonders for this for very little money. Since I only shoot this gun for recreation at the range I haven't tinkered with it. It's well balanced, the eight round cylinder is sweet, and all things considered it's a great gun.


----------

